# Adoptive Parent(s) Wanted



## ulrikep (Jan 16, 2018)

Any Single parent or couple interested in adopting a set of twin baby girls,please contact me.
I dont have the financial stability to bring up three children.
So,if you are interested,please contact me and i will be of help:

ulrikepkoenig gmail com


----------

